# BenQ XL2730 Einstellungen.



## Predator2k (16. August 2017)

Servus.
Ich habe im moment, den BenQ XL2730 zum testen da.
Allerdings, bin ich etwas überfordert, mit den einstellmöglichkeiten.
Das AMA=Overdrive ist, habe ich herausgefunden, aber was ist Motion Blur Reduction genau?
AMA ist ja schon für Bewegungsunschärfe zuständig, ist dann Motion Blur, dann auch noch zusätzlich für Bewegungsunschärfe zuständig? Oder was macht das genau?
Und für was ist z.B. Low Blue Light? Ist das ULMB? Geht das überhaupt mit 144hz?
Mit Color Vibrance, kann ich auch net viel anfangen, ist das noch eine zusätzliche Funktion zur Kontrasteinstellung? 
Und weiß jemand, wie ich in das Factory Menü komme, um nach der Firmware Version zu schauen?

Wäre auch cool, wenn mir jemand gute Einstellungen, für den Monitor, nennen könnte.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. August 2017)

AMA = Overdrive, reduziert Motion Blur (führt bei zu hoher Stufe zu Ghosting)
ULMB = Soetwas wie der Lightboost Hack, nach jedem Bild wird die Hintergrundbeleuchtung kurz abgeschaltet, dann hast du gar kein Motion Blur mehr, quasi wie bei einem CRT. Allerdings wird dadurch das Bild dunkler, und „grauer“. Nutze ich persönlich nur bei FPS, wofür hat man denn so ein Teil mit dem man schnell die Profile wechseln kann 
Color Vibrance = Farbintensität


----------



## Predator2k (16. August 2017)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> AMA = Overdrive, reduziert Motion Blur (führt bei zu hoher Stufe zu Ghosting)
> ULMB = Soetwas wie der Lightboost Hack, nach jedem Bild wird die Hintergrundbeleuchtung kurz abgeschaltet, dann hast du gar kein Motion Blur mehr, quasi wie bei einem CRT. Allerdings wird dadurch das Bild dunkler, und „grauer“. Nutze ich persönlich nur bei FPS, wofür hat man denn so ein Teil mit dem man schnell die Profile wechseln kann
> Color Vibrance = Farbintensität



Ich habe ja die Einstellmöglichkeit für, AMA und Motion Blur Reduction gleichzeitig, wieso sind es 2 verschiedene Menü Punkte, wenn beides das gleiche bewirkt, bin ich etwas verwirrt.
Ist Kontrast nicht=Farbintensität?
ULMB habe ich im Menü nicht, sonder nur Low Blue Light.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2017)

Nein, der Kontrast beschreibt nur das Verhältnis von Schwarz zu Weiss.

AMA, also der Overdrive, bestimmt die Pixelbeschleunigung, also die Reaktionszeit der Pixel.
Wennn du ihn zB auf aus stellst, dann kann es zu mehr oder weniger starken Schlieren kommen.
Durch eine höhere Einstellung schalten die Pixel schneller um und das Schlieren wird weniger.
Ist die Beschleunigung der Pixel allerdings zu hoch, kommt es Überschwingern und das nimmst du als Fehlbilder (Ghosting) wahr.

Low Blue Light verringert den Blauanteil und soll so die Augen schonen.

Die Motion Blur Reduction sorgt für eine Art Flimmern des Monitors und soll dir so eine bessere Bewegungsschärfe vermitteln.


----------



## Predator2k (16. August 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, der Kontrast beschreibt nur das Verhältnis von Schwarz zu Weiss.
> 
> AMA, also der Overdrive, bestimmt die Pixelbeschleunigung, also die Reaktionszeit der Pixel.
> Wennn du ihn zB auf aus stellst, dann kann es zu mehr oder weniger starken Schlieren kommen.
> ...



Vielen Dank, an alle.
Das war die Erklärung, die ich mir erhofft hatte.
Und ich dachte Jahrelang, dass wenn ich am Kotrastregler drehe, sich die Farbintensität ändert.


----------



## 0ssi (16. August 2017)

ULMB (Ultra Low Motion Blur) ist der Oberbegriff. Nvidia nennt es Light Boost, Eizo 240Hz Turbo, LG und Samsung sagen jetzt 1ms Blur Reduction, usw. 
Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung pulsiert und wenn aus dann wie Schwarzbild. Das täuscht unsere Augen und dadurch wirkt das Bild bei Bewegung schärfer. 
Allerdings halbiert sich damit die Helligkeit und es funktioniert nicht zusammen mit FreeSync/G-Sync weil FPS/HZ dynamisch aber ULMB statische HZ.

BenQ hat jetzt auch noch ULMB mit der Bezeichnung Dynamic Accuracy und vom Namen her könnte man meinen es funktioniert mit FreeSync !?


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2017)

ULMB ist mitnichten der Oberbegriff, das wäre Motion Blur Reduction. 
Auch funktionieren nicht alle Techniken gleich und die Helligkeit reduziert sich auch im unterschiedlichen Maße.


----------



## Predator2k (16. August 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ULMB ist mitnichten der Oberbegriff, das wäre Motion Blur Reduction.
> Auch funktionieren nicht alle Techniken gleich und die Helligkeit reduziert sich auch im unterschiedlichen Maße.



Ich habe Motion Blur Reduction im Menü zur auswahl. Ich hatte es mal angeschaltet mit 144hz und es funktionierte, ich hatte glaub ich mal gelesen, das es nur mit 120hz gehen soll. 

Und ich frage hier nochmal, weiß jemand wie ich ins Factory Menü komme, um nach der Firmware zu schauen?

Und hat jemand zufällig, gute Settings, für den Monitor zur Hand?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. August 2017)

Ich habe für nicht-FPS, bzw. 24/7:
Blur Reduction Off
Black Equalizer 0
Color Vibrance 11
Low Blue Light 0

Brightness 70
Contrast 50
Sharpness 8
Gamma 2
Color Temperature -> User Define; R 98, G 99, B 98
AMA Off
Dynamic Contrast 0


----------



## 0ssi (16. August 2017)

Predator2k schrieb:


> Ich hatte es mal angeschaltet mit 144hz und es funktionierte, ich hatte glaub ich mal gelesen, das es nur mit 120hz gehen soll.


Ja, normalerweise musste man erst unter Windows auf 120Hz stellen um ULMB am Monitor aktivieren zu könne aber ich glaube seit dem Samsung CFG passiert das automatisch
oder es geht jetzt auch mit 144Hz. Sollte kein Problem sein die Pulsfrequenz etwas zu erhöhen. Ob wirklich 144Hz laufen kannst du mit aktiver vertikaler Synchronisation testen.
Wenn damit nicht mehr als 120FPS gehen laufen doch wieder nur 120Hz. Denk dran mit ULMB die Helligkeit auf 100 stellen. Ohne reicht tagsüber 50 und Abends sogar 25-30(%).


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2017)

Predator2k schrieb:


> Ich habe Motion Blur Reduction im Menü zur auswahl. Ich hatte es mal angeschaltet mit 144hz und es funktionierte, ich hatte glaub ich mal gelesen, das es nur mit 120hz gehen soll.
> 
> Und ich frage hier nochmal, weiß jemand wie ich ins Factory Menü komme, um nach der Firmware zu schauen?


ULMB von Nvidia funktioniert nur bei 85,100 und 120 Hertz.
Die MBR beim BenQ funktioniert auch bei 144Hz.

@Ossi
Der BenQ hat kein ULMB.


----------



## 0ssi (16. August 2017)

Wieso sollte der BenQ keine pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung haben ? Wie man den dadurch entstehenden Effekt nennt ist völlig egal !
Weil nach deiner Logik haben die neuen BenQ ja dann auch keine Motion Blur Reduction mehr denn die heißt da wohl Dynamic Accuracy


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2017)

Ok, anscheinend verstehst du es immer noch nicht.
ULMB heisst es bei Nvidia und ist genauso wie Motion Bur Reduction oder Dynamic Accuracy, wie BenQ es jetzt nennt, eine Technik zur Reduzierung der Bewegungsunschärfe.
Wo du was anderes rausliest weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## 0ssi (16. August 2017)

Ich glaube du verstehst nicht, daß es alles eine pulsierende Hintergrunbeleuchtung ist nur jeder Hersteller eine andere (Marketing) Bezeichnung benutzt. 
Übrigens ist "Reduzierung der Bewegungsunschärfe" die Übersetzung zu "Motion Blur Reduction" und spätestens da hättest du es eigentlich merken müssen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2017)

Was schreibe ich denn die ganze Zeit?
Liest du das überhaupt?


----------



## 0ssi (16. August 2017)

Du schreibst Nvidia ULMB obwohl es Nvidia Light Boost heißt !? Keine Ahnung worauf du genau hinaus willst !?


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2017)

Light Boost ist was anderes als ULMB.
Light Boost haben einige ältere Monitore mit Nvidias 3D Vision 2.
Dort kann man per Strobehack, mit einem externem Tool, das ganze auch unter 2D aktivieren.

ULMB ist auch von Nvidia und wurde direkt in eine Reihe von Gsyncmonitoren integriert.

Einfach mal lesen Motion Blur Reduction (ULMB, LightBoost, etc)  |  Blur Busters
Siehe auch hier NVIDIA G-SYNC – Monitortechnologie fur PC-Gaming | NVIDIA und hier NVIDIA 3D Vision 2 − Full-HD Stereo 3D-Brille fur den PC|NVIDIA


@TE
Blur Busters Forums • View topic - Benq Service+Factory Menus, VT info, AMA Low tweak


----------



## 0ssi (16. August 2017)

Kennst du das Sprichwort _"Um den heißen Brei reden"_. Das ist alles eine pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung deren Zweck es ist Unschärfe bei Bewegung zu mindern. Englisch Blur Reduction.
Welchen (Marketing)Namen man dafür nimmt ist völlig egal. Bisher war die allgemeine Bezeichnung dieser Technik *ULMB*. Wenn Samsung, LG und BenQ es nun anders nennen liegt das wohl 
an der Abneigung zu Nvidia und um sich aus Marketinggründen davon zu distanzieren. (1ms) Blur Reduction klingt cooler. Keine Ahnung ob die Technik wirklich von Nvidia *erfunden* wurde !?


----------



## Predator2k (16. August 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Light Boost ist was anderes als ULMB.
> Light Boost haben einige ältere Monitore mit Nvidias 3D Vision 2.
> Dort kann man per Strobehack, mit einem externem Tool, das ganze auch unter 2D aktivieren.
> 
> ...



Hatte das von Blur Busters schon versucht, komme aber in kein Menü, bin wohl zu blöd.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2017)

Schade, irgendwo hatte ich was gelesen, dass der Monitor erst ne gewisse Zeit aus sein muss.
Kannst das ja nochmal probieren.

@Ossi
Das war schon immer Motion Blur Reduction.
Aber am Ende willst du ja wie immer Recht behalten, also glaub was du willst.


----------



## Predator2k (16. August 2017)

Finde es echt schade, das der XL2730 kein Gsync hat, an sich ein toller Monitor.
Kein ganz so grobes Coating und bis jetzt, konnte ich keine Pixel Inversion, feststellen.

Und die Farben, finde ich auch gut.
Werde ihn wohl behalten und auf Gsync verzichten müssen.
Befeuern tut das ganze ne 1080ti, Vega ist mir einfach zu schwach.
S2716DG,PG278QR und XB271HUA, fallen weg, da deutlich sichtbare Pixel Inversion und zu grobes Coating.
IPS Lotterie, habe ich 2x XB271HU versucht aber 2x mit Dreck im Panel und 1x mit viel 1x wenig BLB.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2017)

Ich hab auch nen Freesyncmonitor und ne 1080ti.
Dank 144Hz ist tearing kein wirkliches Problem und deswegen habe ich darauf verzichtet 200€ extra zu bezahlen.


----------



## blu-skye (17. August 2017)

Mit dem BenQ Monitor machst du nichts Falsches, wenn du auf FPS aus bist.
Gsync wäre in meinen Augen bei 144Hz sogar überflüssig.

Der einzige Nachteil, den ich bei dem Monitor sehe, sind die schwachen Farben; das ist aber leider so bei den TN Panels (nicht nur bei Benq).


----------



## 0ssi (17. August 2017)

Ein Vergleich zum Iiyama GB2760QSU-B1 wäre interessant weil wenn die das gleiche Panel haben und die gleiche Bildqualität dann kann man ja 70€ sparen.


----------

